# Warum funktioniert meine simple Schaltung nicht???



## AndyRe28 (17 April 2019)

Hallo, hier ist mal wieder der Andy!

ich hatte von einer Schaltung für meine eigenen Zwecke eine Schaltung abgeleitet! (wie ich schon bei meinem letzten Beitrag sagte, bin Neueinsteiger und baue immer noch eine Polizeistation!)

Diese Schaltung soll für den Hubschrauberlandeplatz sein, als Befeuerungsbeleuchtung??? (glaube so heißt es!!!???).
Habe alles zusammen gebaut und auf einer normalen Lochplatine verdrahtet, nachdem alles fertig war, ich meine Batterie angeschlossen, leuchteten alle 7 LED´s, aber nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte!

Wo kann nun der Fehler liegen??? Bin ja schon froh dass es überhaut leuchtet, aber es sollte so Art Blinker- oder Lauflicht funktionieren! 
hatte auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ob nicht vllt. ein Bauteil defekt sein könnte???

Im Anhang hänge ich mal den originalen und meinen Plan mit dran!

Für die lieben Ratschläge. bedanke ich mich schon jetzt!!!!  

LG Andy


----------



## Mammut (18 April 2019)

Hallo AndyRe28,

Du bist hier im SPS-Forum, d.h. wir programmieren Steuerungen und basteln keine Schaltungen.
Dein Plan sieht so erst mal richtig aus, ist aber nichts dimensioniert. Klar können Bauteile defekt sein. Vielleicht läuft Dein Lauflicht auch nur sehr schnell. Die Zeitkonstanten können wir nicht ermitteln. Du musst selber auf Fehlersuche gehen und dafür als ersten Ansatz mal die Koppel-Elkos C1 bis 3 entfernen und die Basiswiderstäne R2, R4 und R6 mal gegen Betriebsspannung und mal gegen Masse legen. Der entsprechende Transistor sollte dann die jeweiligen LEDs ein- oder ausschalten. Du hast geschrieben alle LEDs leuchten. Dann kannst Du testweise auch bei jedem Transistor mal die Basis gegen Emitter kurz schließen und der Transistor müsste dann sperren.

Gruß Mammut


----------



## Mammut (18 April 2019)

Sehe gerade, es gibt eine Robrik Elektronik.


----------



## Heinileini (18 April 2019)

AndyRe28 schrieb:


> . . .  leuchteten alle 7 LED´s, aber nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte!


Wäre schon schön, wenn Du auch sagen würdest, WIE Du es gerne hättest!
Das können wir uns zwar anhand des Schaltbildes zusammenreimen, aber immerhin besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Deine Erwartungen andere sind, als die Schaltung überhaupt erfüllen kann.
Dein BestückungsPlan zeigt den Blick auf die Bauteile oder die Lötseite?
Wenn Lötseite, dann wären bei den Transistoren die Anschlüsse E und C vertauscht.


----------



## Hesse (18 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dein BestückungsPlan zeigt den Blick auf die Bauteile oder die Lötseite?
> .



Zwei Fotos sagt vieleicht mehr,  je Seite ein Foto


----------

